# ikkunalaseja oli uusittu



## Gavril

Päivää,

Usarin tämänpäiväisessä jutussa lukee,



> Venäjän hätätilaministeriön mukaan sunnuntaiaamuun mennessä ikkunalaseja oli uusittu yli 1700 rakennuksessa.



Ymmärsin sanalla "ikkunalaseja", että eräät ikkunalasit on jo korvattu (tai korjattu) 1700:ssa meteorin koskemassa rakennuksessa.

Siten voi päätellä, että meteorin koskemalla alueella oli korvattu/korjattu vähintään 1700 ikkunaa sunnuntaiaamuun mennessä.

Onko oikea tämä tulkinta?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kyllä se oikea tulkinta on.  Kaikki ikkunat eivät rikkoutuneet jokaisessa rakennuksessa.  Sen sijaan "meteorin koskemassa" ei ole luontevaa suomea.  Meteori ei "koske" rakennuksiin.  Esimerkiksi "meteorin vaurioittamassa" olisi parempi sanavalinta.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Kyllä se oikea tulkinta on.  Kaikki ikkunat eivät rikkoutuneet jokaisessa rakennuksessa.



Mutta lainaus antaa ymmärtää (jos tulkitsen sen oikein), että ainakin muutamat ikkunat 1700:ssa rakennuksessa (siis vähintään 1700 yksittäistä ikkunaa) oli korvattu vain 2-3 vuorokautta meteorin pudotuksen jälkeen, mikä on minulle vaikea uskoa.

Olenko siis tulkinnut lauseen väärin, vai onko luultuani helpompi korvata ikkunat?


----------



## sakvaka

Kokeile muuttaa lauseen sanajärjestystä:

"yli 1700 rakennuksessa oli uusittu ikkunalaseja"

Kuten huomaat, kyseisissä rakennuksissa vain osa ikkunalaseista uusittiin.


----------



## sakvaka

Siihen, onko Venäjällä todella pystytty korvaamaan muutamassa päivässä kymmeniätuhansia ikkunoita, en kuitenkaan ota kantaa. Ainakin uutisjuttu väittää niin.


----------



## Määränpää

Siinä Uuden Suomen jutussa on linkki venäläisen uutistoimiston englanninkieliseen juttuun, jossa sanotaan: 





> “As of 06:00 a.m. on Sunday, work has been done to replace window glass  in 1,658 residential buildings, 34 health care organizations, 62  educational establishments and four social facilities. Window frames and  glass have been restored on an area of 37,800 square meters. A total of  122 potential hazardous facilities have been inspected,” the  Emergencies Center said.



Mutta joo, Neuvostoliitossakin oli varmaan tiedotteissa komeita lukuja...


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Siihen, onko Venäjällä todella pystytty korvaamaan muutamassa päivässä kymmeniätuhansia ikkunoita, en kuitenkaan ota kantaa. Ainakin uutisjuttu väittää niin.



Juttu sanoo, "ikkunalaseja oli uusittu": kun *ikkunalaseja *on partitiivissa, onko mahdollista tulkita lause niin, että ikkunoiden uusiminen/korvaaminen on käynnissä, eli ei sitä ole vielä lopetettu?

Luulin, että perfekti (_*oli *uusi*ttu*_) sulkisi pois tämän tulkinnan, mutta ehkä olin väärässä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Juttu sanoo, "ikkunalaseja oli uusittu": kun *ikkunalaseja *on partitiivissa, onko mahdollista tulkita lause niin, että ikkunoiden uusiminen/korvaaminen on käynnissä, eli ei sitä ole vielä lopetettu?
> 
> Luulin, että perfekti (_*oli *uusi*ttu*_) sulkisi pois tämän tulkinnan, mutta ehkä olin väärässä.


Kyllä alkuperäisestä virkkeestä aivan luontevasti voi saada käsityksen, että uusiminen yhä jatkuu.  _Oli uusittu_ on muuten *pluskvam*perfekti.


----------

